# Asus ROG Hacked !!!!



## pratyush997 (Sep 22, 2012)

Asus has been hacked my the *Hackers* 
I was  trolling on Asus's Router website.. and clicked Rog link and dafaq



> ASUS Computers Official website Hacked By 1337 | Tha Dark | Invectus | H4x0rL1f3 | KhantastiC | Shadow008 | x3o-1337 | Dr.Z0mbie | Tha Disaster | Tha Rude | Sho0ter | MindCracker | Hitcher | Lnxr00t | b0x | M4DSh4K
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LINK


----------



## The Sorcerer (Sep 22, 2012)

pratyush997 said:


> Asus has been hacked by the Muslims..


I didn't hack it. Stop generalizing people.


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 22, 2012)

Things are going really bad


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 22, 2012)

The Sorcerer said:


> I didn't hack it. Stop generalizing people.


Sorry Bro I apologize for that... 



Allu Azad said:


> Things are going really bad


Yeah..Asus Screwed...  What will they do next? :chinstrach:


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 22, 2012)

Nothing happened. Everything is working just fine. Rog forum is working a so is the links.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 22, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Nothing happened. Everything is working just fine. Rog forum is working a so is the links.





> Dont worry admin Nothing has been deleted or leaked or downloaded , *Just Index Added*


 They Just added Index dude.... Good Hackers


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 22, 2012)

ASUS is a Taiwanese company not American.


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 22, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> ASUS is a Taiwanese company not American.


never thought of that...hackers need google


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 22, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> ASUS is a Taiwanese company not American.



Dumb kids who call themselves hackers..


----------



## gameranand (Sep 23, 2012)

LOL They are protesting against US by hacking Taiwanise company.


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 23, 2012)

Wrong hack


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 23, 2012)

Its Fixed now...


----------



## the_conqueror (Sep 23, 2012)

^ It was running fine even at 10 pm at night yesterday. So it was fixed yesterday only.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 23, 2012)

jimmyhelu12 said:


> Apparently, the answer to that question is a resounding no. Typically, all that's needed to hack a forum is a relatively simple SQL injection exploit. There are filtering methods that administrators can employ to prevent this, but they seem to be reluctant to implement them in a timely fashion. I think that's just plain lazy TBH.



Really? If you think so, then do try to hack one of the good forums.


----------



## Faun (Sep 23, 2012)

rispect


----------



## pratyush997 (Sep 23, 2012)

Faun said:


> rispect


RIP Eng again


----------

